# Affichage permanent de la barre de menu



## Stager18 (14 Mai 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà mon problème. Je cherche une solution afin d'afficher de façon permanente la barre de menu. En effet, lorsque j'étends les fenêtres d'une application ou du finder (icône verte), le menu se masque automatiquement. Il faut alors placer sa souris sur le haut de l'écran pour l'afficher à nouveau.

Il semble qu'aucun paramètre du Mac ne permette de corriger cela (j'ai tout tenté dans les paramètres). Je n'ai rien vu sur les forums sauf à écrire du code, mais cette solution date de 2011. Je n'arrive pas à comprendre qu'Apple nous contraigne obligatoirement au masque de la barre de menu et donc de devoir étendre les fenêtres manuellement, ce que je trouve très contraignant.

J'ai également essayé Bartender et Barzon mais aucune de ces deux applications ne permet d'afficher en permanence le menu.
Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ?
Merci par avance.

PS : je suis sur High Sierra sur MacBook Pro.


----------



## pouppinou (14 Mai 2018)

Il faut faire *Option *(un "+" apparaitra alors) avant le clic sinon cela fait une action de plein écran.
Mais tu peux aussi double-cliquer sur la barre de menu pour l'ouvrir au maximum. Ou double cliquer sur un bord pour qu'il prenne toute la hauteur ou toute la largeur. Idem pour revenir.


----------



## Madame Mim (15 Mai 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> Il faut faire *Option *(un "+" apparaitra alors) avant le clic sinon cela fait une action de plein écran.
> Mais tu peux aussi double-cliquer sur la barre de menu pour l'ouvrir au maximum. Ou double cliquer sur un bord pour qu'il prenne toute la hauteur ou toute la largeur. Idem pour revenir.



Merci pour ce rappel, j´avais complètement oublié car je n´utilise pas souvent le plein écran.


----------

